# Dark Circles



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Anyone had any experience with dark circles under the eyes? Had them as long as I can remember all my life but they are just starting to bother me and would like rid.

Will be jumping on the MT2 when I get back from Austria, but that just masks them a bit, would ideally like them gone and Google just throws hundreds of useless "Buy this for £120" articles at me

Cheers all


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Just moisturise under your eyes mate. Most of the eye creams to help with bags under the eyes are pretty much the same as normal moisturisers.

You could always use YSL's touche eclat for men :laugh:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

J H said:


> Just moisturise under your eyes mate. Most of the eye creams to help with bags under the eyes are pretty much the same as normal moisturisers.
> 
> You could always use YSL's touche eclat for men :laugh:


Been doing that for a couple days mate, gonna keep it up, knocking my confidence and stopping me approaching girls = it has to go!


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Keep it up mate. They will go. I had the same problem but kept it up for weeks and i could eventually see the difference. And more sleep always helps


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

drink more water and put pile cream on the dark areas.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> drink more water and put *pile cream* on the dark areas.


For real?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Been doing that for a couple days mate, gonna keep it up, knocking my confidence and stopping me approaching girls = it has to go!


Stop makin up silly reasons not to approach girls and come out the closet ffs


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I have a bad problem with it.

Well I did, then I turned black and they vanished. It's been the only way I've been able to make them go away.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Lol, just sleep a bit more, they are jack of sleep. Unless you wear a lot of runny mascara or use rec drugs!!!


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Dux said:


> I have a bad problem with it.
> 
> Well I did, then I turned black and they vanished. It's been the only way I've been able to make them go away.


Stop getting angry....


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> Stop getting angry....


Kenny you cnut, are you deliberately trying to wind me up?


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Dux said:


> Kenny you cnut, are you deliberately trying to wind me up?


Pmsl. I don't need to wind you up. Your already angry


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Right that it, I'm off to beat my kids, eat watermelon and drink Kool Aid.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

yep, its true about the pile cream, feel free to google it.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Dux said:


> Right that it, I'm off to beat my kids, eat watermelon and drink Kool Aid.


No chicken?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Fat said:


> No chicken?


No, the little fcukers ate it, that's why they're getting a beating.

Since that weird little French philosopher rumbled an entire race of people in one sentence, I've not been able to control myself.

But my eyes look better. So every cloud....


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Lol, just sleep a bit more, they are jack of sleep. Unless you wear a lot of runny mascara or use rec drugs!!!


It seems no matter how much I sleep, always had them :/

Will try the moisturizer and increase my water intake see if it helps


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> yep, its true about the pile cream, feel free to google it.


Thanks! Will try it


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> It seems no matter how much I sleep, always had them :/
> 
> Will try the moisturizer and increase my water intake see if it helps


Probably not as bad as you think it is


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I used to have a dark circle under one eye.

Then I just started wiping better.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Dux said:


> Right that it, I'm off to beat my kids, eat watermelon and drink Kool Aid.


What about the rice and pea?

Were you this angry before you realised that genetically you had to be?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Kimball said:


> What about the rice and pea?
> 
> Were you this angry before you realised that genetically you had to be?


Come on now singalongwithme, when I say rice, you say pea.

No, it was only when the little bald cock sucker piped up that it started happening.

Imagine the look of horror on the faces of my family when I told them I was black. I'll tell you this, my dad had questions for my mother after dinner that evening.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Anyone know if there is any sort of surgery available for this? It's something I'd be willing to look into for sure


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

O.k found this, will be trying as apparently it's the best bet

http://www.pharmacygeoff.co.uk/Eukroma-Cream.html


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I genuinely got some stuff a few years ago that worked, but it was about £65 for a tiny tub.

Can't remember the name, but the tub was blue with a silver lid. I'll try and find out the name of it mate.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Dux said:


> I genuinely got some stuff a few years ago that worked, but it was about £65 for a tiny tub.
> 
> Can't remember the name, but the tub was blue with a silver lid. I'll try and find out the name of it mate.


Cheers mate would be very much appreciated


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

i get the opposite of what a lot of people have said on this thread, when i have 10 + hous sleep i get huge bags under my eyes , very dark, but if i only get a few hours they're definently not that bad

check out some pics of the snooker player mark williams, he religiously gets more than 10 hours sleep a night and he has huge dark circles and bags under his eyes


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Dux said:


> Right that it, I'm off to beat my kids, eat watermelon and drink Kool Aid.


Don't forget to duck the child support for your kids too yeah?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

What's child support?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Dux said:


> What's child support?


That's that thing you ignore every month


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I thought that was the electric and gas bill.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Dux said:


> I thought that was the electric and gas bill.


As well as the council tax


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Don't be daft, we're on welfare


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Dux said:


> Don't be daft, we're on welfare


Of course. Didn't mean to make you angry.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> O.k found this, will be trying as apparently it's the best bet
> 
> http://www.pharmacygeoff.co.uk/Eukroma-Cream.html


Before you try that try Palmers Skin Success fade cream

http://www.chemistdirect.co.uk/palmers-skin-success-fade-cream-for-oily-skin_1_39166.html

If you have an African or Carribbean hair/skin product shop near you they'll have it in there or will have something else, just ask them which is the best and most popular skin lightening cream


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

madmuscles said:


> Before you try that try Palmers Skin Success fade cream
> 
> http://www.chemistdirect.co.uk/palmers-skin-success-fade-cream-for-oily-skin_1_39166.html
> 
> If you have an African or Carribbean hair/skin product shop near you they'll have it in there or will have something else, just ask them which is the best and most popular skin lightening cream


Have you used it before mate?


----------



## Carper (Oct 13, 2011)

Any luck with this mate?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Carper said:


> Any luck with this mate?


Currently trying retinol EoD at 0.1% (Too strong tbh) will see how it goes no difference yet. I have found excess water consumption to reduce them a lot, as does a good nights sleep. Was up until 4:30am doing uni work last night though so it's difficult.

Will be trying Restylane injections in January hopefully (Hylauronic Acid)


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Drink more water, hydrate your skin, some cheap creams to use check out tesco, boots...


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

I get them but only when I've been on the p!ss:cool2:


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

How did you get on with them injections mate? Found a solution yet? I have the same problem. Suffered for years.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Food allergies. Creams just mask a problem if they do anything at all that is


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

The problems hereditory from my dads side being of mediterainian desent. I'm only 29!! Bloody nightmare.


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

Am I missing something here. Do white people not get dark circles under their eyes?

I presume for non-white people it would merely amount to them in turn having dark*er* circles, then?


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

Lokken said:


> Am I missing something here. Do white people not get dark circles under their eyes?
> 
> I presume for non-white people it would merely amount to them in turn having dark*er* circles, then?


People of African, Asian and Mediterainian decent tend to have skin pigmantation issues around the loose skin under their eyes. Obviously though anyone can suffer from this for different reasons. I've had it a fair few years but the last year the problem has really come out.


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

Don't meditaranian people consider themselves white, anyway? They tend to go ballistic if you imply anything else. I had a friend who was Arabic that went to spain and said he had the most racist experience ever.

Of course real white people didn't often share the same views:


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

To be honest mate I've always considered myself White British. I know my roots but it's never been a big deal to me. People are people. As for mediterainians in general considering themselves White? You probably know more than me! :confused1:


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

nickc300 said:


> To be honest mate I've always considered myself White British. I know my roots but it's never been a big deal to me. People are people. As for mediterainians in general considering themselves White? You probably know more than me! :confused1:


Do you go bronze/gold from sitting in the sun? Or pink? (Without all those fake tan creams).


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

Turn bronze instantly. Don't think I've ever had sun burn in my life. Blessed in that way


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

nickc300 said:


> Turn bronze instantly. Don't think I've ever had sun burn in my life. Blessed in that way


Oh, then you're not white enough to be considered white. You should tick other in those surveys.


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

Lokken said:


> Oh, then you're not white enough to be considered white. You should tick other in those surveys.


so you to be classed as White British you have to be as White as a ghost? Since my mums side is from Scotland and my grandad on my dads side is Italian maybe I should tick the 'inbetween' box? Or the 'help I'm confused' box. There should be a 'I don't give a fcuk box'


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Holy thread necro :lol:

I'm finding increasing my water intake helps, as does making sure I'm getting regular good sleep. Never went ahead with the injections as they are too expensive, but I wear glasses these days so they mask it aswell, doesn't bother me that much these days.


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

nickc300 said:


> so you to be classed as White British you have to be as White as a ghost? Since my mums side is from Scotland and my grandad on my dads side is Italian maybe I should tick the 'inbetween' box? Or the 'help I'm confused' box. There should be a 'I don't give a fcuk box'


Look there's no need to get aggressive. There is a generic category for those, it's called 'prefer not to state'. All i'm saying is that authentic 'white british' people don't tan. That's all. So please don't wreak havoc on ethnicity surveys by claiming you are.

White:










Not:


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

Lokken said:


> Look there's no need to get aggressive. There is a generic category for those, it's called 'prefer not to state'. All i'm saying is that authentic 'white british' people don't tan. That's all. So please don't wreak havoc on ethnicity surveys by claiming you are.
> 
> i think you've mistaken me. no aggression whats so ever here. i was merely responding to your comment 'Oh, then you're not white enough to be considered white'
> 
> i dont think its an appropriate thing to say considering you have no idea what skin tone i am. alot of people could take that the wrong way. what exactly is 'white authentic british'? im confused considering 95% of british people nowadays cant go back more than 3 generations without finding foreign blood in them.


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

Leeds89 said:


> Holy thread necro :lol:
> 
> I'm finding increasing my water intake helps, as does making sure I'm getting regular good sleep. Never went ahead with the injections as they are too expensive, but I wear glasses these days so they mask it aswell, doesn't bother me that much these days.


old thread i know mate. cheers for replying. yeah sleep plays a mojor factor. ive got a 4 month old girl though so im finding it hard to come by :sleeping:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Lokken said:


> Look there's no need to get aggressive. There is a generic category for those, it's called 'prefer not to state'. All i'm saying is that authentic 'white british' people don't tan. That's all. So please don't wreak havoc on ethnicity surveys by claiming you are.
> 
> *Has no soul*:
> 
> ...


Fixed


----------

